# Vegetable garden, anyone?



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Who else puts in a vegtable garden and is it all in yet?

Tradition at my house is to get the vegetable garden planted on Mother's Day, well except the peas and they are in St Patricks day (except this year, too much snow).  When the kids were little it was the kids and I since DH works at the restaurant.

But now that the kids are older, two of them are at the restaurant with DH and the 14 year old is too much of a princess to play in the dirt...can't believe she's even my child.

Today I put in the tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, onions, beans, cucumbers, lettuce and spinach.

Tell me about your garden...or your desire to have one.

Regardless of where we are, let's all hope for a good harvest this year.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I don't know that you could call it a garden but I did buy 2 tomato plants in 4" pots that I need to plant.  One is a yellow pear tomato and the other is an orange cherry called "sun sugar".  The sun sugar is hands down THE best cherry tomato I've ever had, it's just like candy from a vine, mmm, I can't wait for them to be ready.

I'd love to do some red potatoes but I don't know how.  Maybe I'll have to do a search later.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My boyfriend puts one in.  I helped him quite a bit when I lived with him.  I'm hoping to find a house with enough land to put a small garden in.  I love tomatoes, cucumbers, squash, onions, peas, beets, beans, lettuce.  
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

tomatoes and basil inside with growlight. this year we are moving the garden on to our land in town. I can not use land where I live as it is a National Park. We took the plunge and bought land in bordering town (10 miles away). there is no fence yet so I am planting potatoes, carrots, radishes,.. what else might the moose not eat. At work in this same town(library) I have two pea fences (kids at library snack) and lots of flowers. I have lots of dreams and keep trying sometimes i have a harvest. Its hard to fight the moose, bears, and slugs though.
Sylvia


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My next door neighbor is working on his as I type this. Since I'm not a big vegetable eater, this works out well for me as he'll give me a few tomatoes and peppers when they're ready, but no more than I'll be able to use at that time.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

This year for the first time in many years we are having a vegetable garden. Since the envenings are cool here and could frost up until the end of May, we hold off planting plants until around June 1st. We have planted peas, spinach and onions. In June we will plant Corn, green beans, beets, zuchinni, cucumber, tomato plants, pepper plants. We used to plant huge gardens and I canned crushed tomatoes, green beans, tomato juice. We don't have an enourmous place, so  we aren't planting potatoes.  It will be so nice to have fresh veggies. We have a high fenced in area (it was my kids play yard) that will keep the deer out and most of the rabbits.... who also love to sample the garden.
Kdawna


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Every year I put in my Italian Squash plants...I am a month late on it now so I have to get to that!

It is way too hot here for tomatoes, they never do well.

I used to grow everything from carrots, beets and herbs to corn, but with our water shortage I had to make do with a much smaller plot.

Sailor


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

We planted some potatos, on a whim, when I found them growing in their bag.  The did good at first, but now I think its just too darn hot for them.  Triple digits last week.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a couple of tomato plants this year.  My sister gave me one of the "as seen on tv" planters where you hang it upside down from a hook so have a third one in there - if this works I think I'll love it, but am not sure it looks sturdy enough to hold a heavy vine.  Also have a monster flowerpot on the deck that I scatter mixed salad green seeds in and can move into the 3-season room when it gets too hot and ready to bolt.  I have never planted potatoes, but Grandma always swore by planting potatoes on Good Friday!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have seen tomatoes grown upside down, before the TV version.  They do really great.  You can actually do it in a two liter bottle.  
deb


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

We plant a garden.  We put out onions, broccoli and cabbage in March which turned out this year to be way too late for the broccoli. Heads did not set right because of early hot weather.  

In April we put out our tomatoes, beans, green peppers and cucumbers.  We grow the cucumbers  up using netting.  This keeps them off the ground and gives us enough yield for the whole neighborhood!  We use to plant okra, but over the past two years, the yields were horrible because of draught conditions here so this year we decided to plant more tomatoes.

I can tomatoes, both juice and quarters.  Can green beans, freeze cream corn (corn bought at local farmers market), make relish w/ green and red peppers and can applesauce in the fall.

My DH is addicted to tomato juice, we actually try to make sure that we start the fall with 100 quarts of juice.  If between his drinking it and my cooking, we use 75 quarts, then the next summer I only need to can 75 more quarts.........  I have a Victorio strainer for the juice and apple sauce.  Wonderful product.  Would never be able to can as much as we do without it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

ladyvolz said:


> We plant a garden. We put out onions, broccoli and cabbage in March which turned out this year to be way too late for the broccoli. Heads did not set right because of early hot weather.
> 
> In April we put out our tomatoes, beans, green peppers and cucumbers. We grow the cucumbers up using netting. This keeps them off the ground and gives us enough yield for the whole neighborhood! We use to plant okra, but over the past two years, the yields were horrible because of draught conditions here so this year we decided to plant more tomatoes.
> 
> ...


Wow! I am impressed. I can do waterbath canning, but can't get a consistent temperature for pressure canning with the electric stovetop. Do you plant multiple varieties of tomato for your juice? I don't have the expertise to add, but I would love someone to start a thread with canning tips and recipes!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

We are trying to grow tomatoes (some plants normally, and the others in that Topsy Turvy planter), basil, rosemary,cilantro, peppers, and some other stuff...not sure.  Hubby went green and bought a lot of stuff from Lowes.  LOL!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

DH has been working on a garden in a corner of the yard.  He only did stuff in pots last year, though, tomatoes and peppers.  He got several small tomatoes, despite planting really late, but I don't think the peppers really came through.  He planted some strawberry plants this year, but I'm not sure how well they'll grow here.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I bought plants yesterday but haven't put them in.  I have big hopes for the green peppers this year.  We're on year 4 of trying.  The poor things only get about an inch tall


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I am glad we didn't get plants yet. We have a frost warning tonight! I enjoyed the post about the lady who canned so much tomato juice. I also remember canning really yummy pickled beets and some 7 day sweet pickles. 
Kdwana


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I put in potatoes, tomatoes, a couple of sweet pepper plants, cucumbers, pumpkins, zucchini, carrots, lettuce, peas, beans and two 'garden huckleberry' plants.  This is the first time I've planted anything since we moved here that wasn't already in the front garden.  Don't know how everything will do.  I was too busy, or I would have had everything planted a couple of weeks ago; as it was, I got it all in last week.  There is clay about an inch below the top of the soil here, so we'll see how/if anything grows!  I figure if it can't survive with the few amendments I do to the soil (adding more top soil and some mulch) and some extra water in the summer when it gets really hot, then it doesn't deserve to be in my garden.  Hopefully tomatoes do well, though.  I would hate to live another year without home grown tomatoes!

I still have my herbs to plant.  I thought I'd do those in a big planter up by my house.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i live in California (SF Bay Area), so my apt patio garden has been going for awhile.  I was just bummed that I started too late for cole crop veggies (which are my favorite).  So far, i have basil, cucumbers, Early Girl tomatoes, Cherokee Purple tomato, jalapeno peppers, sage, rosemary, strawberries, Eureka lemon, Misty and Sunshine Blue blueberries, Fuji apple and Gravenstein apple.  All in containers.  

P.S. squirrels suck.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Last year I put in corn, tomatoes - cherry and large, orange peppers.  The corn (what managed to survive the dogs eating) grew to about barbie doll size along with the carrots LOL. Guess I didn't grab the right brand. The tomatoes did really well but the pepper plant only gave me about two.

This year, I have a kiwi plant that I hope gives fruit (if it ever gets warm here). Got a tomato plant ready to go when the weather is warmer. I was thinking about adding lettuce, cucumbers, and trying peppers again. Hopefully it will warm up soon to get stuff planted in time to grow!

theresam


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm a patio gardener.  I have several tubs and an Earth Box.  I plant strawberries, tomatos, peppers, and herbs.  Then I have a variety of flower pots in many sizes.  I don't have a huge yield, but it certainly tastes good.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband does his best with the vegetable garden every year.... Last year we had a nice crop of tomatoes (starting in mid-August *sigh*), snap peas, green beans, lots of yellow squash and cucumbers.... A few small bell peppers, lots of long peppers (variety?), lots of herbs.... And one, lonely, lonely butternut squash. The previous year, we had at least a dozen squash.

This year, there will be more of the same, and hopefully some radishes and garlic. The tomatoes are going on the upside down hangers, maybe we can get a harvest in July?!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I am also a container gardener. This year I planted tons of tomatoes, and am trying some interesting varieties as well. I have some golden pear tomatoes, Mr. Stripies, (which are a red and yellow striped tomato) and a few others. I also several pots of cucumbers, many varieties of peppers and some squash and zucchini. My strawberries came back from last year and I already have had a few ripe ones. 

Pigeon! I have a funny story for you. I also was trying out the topsy turvy this year and it was doing fantastic. Last night I went to put my hand in the top to see if it needed water and what a fright I got! Something jumped out and scared the crap out of me. I went in to get the ladder to see inside and lo and behold in the top of my tomatoes ls a bird nest complete with five eggs. So now I don't have the heart to water it and will have to watch it slowly wither away and die. As seen on TV doesn't mention that the Topsy Turvy makes a perfect bird house.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally stopped raining long enough and dried out enough to hit it with the tiller.  Tomatoes, peppers, zukes, cukes, cabbages, beans, carrots and corn all in.  Herbs and spices are all up over on the other side show everything should be in order to get off to a great start with the rain scheduled in the next few days.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Finally stopped raining long enough and dried out enough to hit it with the tiller. Tomatoes, peppers, zukes, cukes, cabbages, beans, carrots and corn all in. Herbs and spices are all up over on the other side show everything should be in order to get off to a great start with the rain scheduled in the next few days.


Don't you love when the garden needs watering and it rains!!

hazeldazel, i am quite impressed with your container gardens.

Glad to see so many gardeners. sounds like we are all off to a great start, except after reading all your replies, i realized I forgot peppers. Back to the garden store which is always a dangerous adventure for my wallet.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Finally stopped raining long enough and dried out enough to hit it with the tiller. Tomatoes, peppers, zukes, cukes, cabbages, beans, carrots and corn all in. Herbs and spices are all up over on the other side show everything should be in order to get off to a great start with the rain scheduled in the next few days.


Completely off topic - Tip10 your avatar made me think you may be the member who was wishing for a patriotic/flag Decalgirl skin. If so, check out the accessories board this morning or head to decalgirl - the Patriotic is now available for K2! Now back to your regularly scheduled gardening tips......


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife always puts in enough tomato plants to allow for eating some and using the rest to make tomato sauce for pasta dishes the rest of the year.  Enough zuchini to bake zuchini bread and freeze a few loaves. Lots of herbs all over the place.
Used to try onions, potatoes and corn.  Nothing quite as good as potatoes out of your own garden, but you got to keep them from getting too much water.
The last few years I have been growing melons. Some cantelopes and honeydews. And most recently watermelons.  I usually grow the little ones, like the sugar babies.  This year I am going to grow some large varieties.  Main thing is to start the seeds at different times so that the vines and their fruit don't mature at the same time.  I can't eat but one watermelon at a time and don't have the storage capacity for more.
LOL - that is if the deer let me keep them.
Just sayin.....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

dollcrazy said:


> As seen on TV doesn't mention that the Topsy Turvy makes a perfect bird house.


This would be just my luck... I don't like having bird nests where I can see them, I always worry about the babies. There was one on top of the post on my front porch a few years ago, every night I would look out there to see if the mother came back to the nest.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

crebel said:


> Completely off topic - Tip10 your avatar made me think you may be the member who was wishing for a patriotic/flag Decalgirl skin. If so, check out the accessories board this morning or head to decalgirl - the Patriotic is now available for K2! Now back to your regularly scheduled gardening tips......


Nope wasn't me -- but I am definitely interested and will check it out.
Avatar comes from a pic my DD created for me for my BD -- an excellent B&W pic that she p-shopped the flag back into.

THANKS for the tip


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

crebel said:


> Wow! I am impressed. I can do waterbath canning, but can't get a consistent temperature for pressure canning with the electric stovetop. Do you plant multiple varieties of tomato for your juice? I don't have the expertise to add, but I would love someone to start a thread with canning tips and recipes!


no, we just plant Big Boy and Better Boy. Add some salt and that's it. I do have a pessure canner and have a regular electric coil top stove. As I said if we didn't have that Victorio straner there is no way we would be able to can all that juice.



it made all the difference in the world in juice and apple sauce canning. had mine for at least 15 years.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's so nice to read about all these gardens.  I'm just getting back to mine this year after taking a few years off because of DD...  neglected the garden completely for two years after she was born, then started out slowly again with reviving the containers on the deck and then the big stone planters next to the house, and now I'm ready to take care of a vegetable plot again.  

So far I have carrots (two kinds) and peas (two kinds) and tomatoes (three kinds) in.  And basil, lots of it.  Planning to put in some of those tiny little pumpkins, about four inches in diameter, just for decorations.  Lots more room, and lots more stuff that I'd like, but I want to get DD into gardening and I think if there's too much maintenance the first year she'll lose interest.

Elsewhere there are raspberries, both red and black.  On the deck I have a big herb planter (about 18' by six feet) that holds two kinds of parsley, sage, and rosemary, and there are smaller pots for chives, oregano, mint, lovage, melissa, and catnip.  

Now if only this year there aren't any wasp nests in my garden....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I grew up with a garden every year, but have never been able to successfully have one of my own. I only have been able to grow yellow squash, but I can only eat so much yellow squash. I have tried tomatoes several times with no luck. I would love to grow my own tomatoes!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Angela said:


> I grew up with a garden every year, but have never been able to successfully have one of my own. I only have been able to grow yellow squash, but I can only eat so much yellow squash. I have tried tomatoes several times with no luck. I would love to grow my own tomatoes!


I also grew up with gardeners, generations of them behind me. I am no good at it and have small harvests. I still give it a try though.
sylvia


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Angela said:


> I grew up with a garden every year, but have never been able to successfully have one of my own. I only have been able to grow yellow squash, but I can only eat so much yellow squash. I have tried tomatoes several times with no luck. I would love to grow my own tomatoes!


I'm not too good at it myself. However, I am able to get a few tomatoes and that's about it. I use a big plastic black pot (one that large plants usually come in) they hold heat really well. Then feed miracle grow when I first plant them and make sure to move them to a very sunny location. If you can also get them close to the house that gives off heat that helps. They love hot weather, just make sure to water them each am when it's been really hot. Early girls have been the one I've had luck with along with 100's (those were cherry size).

theresam


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I'm not too good at it myself. However, I am able to get a few tomatoes and that's about it. I use a big plastic black pot (one that large plants usually come in) they hold heat really well. Then feed miracle grow when I first plant them and make sure to move them to a very sunny location. If you can also get them close to the house that gives off heat that helps. They love hot weather, just make sure to water them each am when it's been really hot. Early girls have been the one I've had luck with along with 100's (those were cherry size).
> 
> theresam


Well, I have plenty of space and lots of sun and heat so I may give it another try. Where we lived in NE Houston, our house and yard were shaded from sun up to sun down, so tomatoes were never an option!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Good for you! 

Oh and another really good tomato is a grape tomatoes. My sister had one in her front yard and it was so tasty the kids and any visiting adult kept eating them off the vine so my sister could never really keep any for herself LOL. I wasn't usually one for just eating a tomato that was not in something until those.  Which reminds me, I've got to hunt one down and get it planted!!

theresam


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I started my "garden" last weekend, hopefully it turns out better than last year.  I do it the hard way though, I don't buy plants and then replant them in my garden.  I actually buy the seeds and go through the entire process, its much harder.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

We have tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, peppers, cherry peppers, jalepenos (sp), carrots, spring onions, arugala (sp), red lettuce, basil, oregano, parsley, thyme, limes, lemons, and something else I am forgetting about. We decided to do a potted garden that we can spread around our deck. It is kind of fun watching it all grow. We have had some of the lettuce and spring onions. Good stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

If you use those Topsy Turvy planters, be sure to use the smaller variety of tomatoes-the weight of the large ones tends to break the branches right off. Also, don't water them in the evening. Since it's upside down the excess water will drain down over the plant itself and leaving foliage wet overnight makes prime conditions for blight and other fungal diseases.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I used to have a lovely vegetable garden-tomatoes, cucumbers, green bell peppers, several kinds of hot peppers, beans, and herbs. I also had roses and other flowers. Then my landlord sold out house (we live in a two family brownstone) to his son, who turned out to be a jerk. He announced that since it was now HIS home, both the front and backyard were offlimits. He made us get rid of the table and chairs we had, and our grill, and all the plants I had outside. He actually ripped my roses out of the big planters I had them in, threw them away and planted other things in them.  Mind you we'd lived here for 5 years before he came along. 

Now I'm limited to my nice big and sunny windowsills. I have oregano, chives, lavender, geraniums and begonias, and will soon have mint, sage, basil and lemongrass.  There's nothing like fresh herbs to add zip to meals!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Also, don't water them in the evening. Since it's upside down the excess water will drain down over the plant itself and leaving foliage wet overnight makes prime conditions for blight and other fungal diseases.


Slightly off-topic, but maybe you can help clarify this for me... All my gardening books say the same thing as you just did (not to water in the evening), but DD's dad claims that this can't be true because rain, after all, doesn't care what time of day it is.... and in fact, in summer it rains more often here in the late afternoons than early in the day but that doesn't seem to increase fungal problems..... I'm sure you and my books are right and he's not, but I've never found a scientific reason for this that would convince him!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Well it depends. If the late afternoon rains are just a passing thunderstorm or shower it's not a big deal as there is usually enough sunlight/daylight afterwards to dry things up. True, it does rain at night sometimes, but not every night. If there were to be an extended period of wet weather you would indeed see an increase in blight and other fungal diseases like mildew. This happened here the year before last and a lot of people lost their tomatoes to Early Blight.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks.  Then I won't say anything if he leaves the sprinklers on at night every once in a while, as long as it's not several days in a row....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Slightly off-topic, but maybe you can help clarify this for me... All my gardening books say the same thing as you just did (not to water in the evening), but DD's dad claims that this can't be true because rain, after all, doesn't care what time of day it is.... and in fact, in summer it rains more often here in the late afternoons than early in the day but that doesn't seem to increase fungal problems..... I'm sure you and my books are right and he's not, but I've never found a scientific reason for this that would convince him!


Hey Susan,
I have read the same things and would echo the advice (with the caveat from NYCKF) but I think the point
was that the up-side-down planters especially should not be watered at night because during the day the water is absorbed and there is some evaporation etc. At night the water that might externally drip down the stems adds to the weight and breaks them. Right NYCKF?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Susan,
> I have read the same things and would echo the advice (with the caveat from NYCKF) but I think the point
> was that the up-side-down planters especially should not be watered at night because during the day the water is absorbed and there is some evaporation etc. At night the water that might externally drip down the stems adds to the weight and breaks them. Right NYCKF?


In my case it was more a question of whether it is a good thing to leave the lawn sprinklers on all night. (I say no.) It has been a Point Of Discussion with DD's dad a few times....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> In my case it was more a question of whether it is a good thing to leave the lawn sprinklers on all night. (I say no.) It has been a Point Of Discussion with DD's dad a few times....


Ah - now I understand.
I have "no opinion" on that discussion.

I believe that watering a lawn or garden at night can invite problems. Rain at night would indeed create the same effect. Plants survive it but why invite it.
Same as watering while there is bright sunlight is supposed to "magnify" the sun and burn plants. Thinking about it makes it seem plausible. However drip watering where the moisture seeps into the soil and does not wet the leaves seems to get around that problem.
But then I don't ever water my lawn. I work on the principle that if there is not enought rain to keep the lawn and the trees happy, then we are probably having a drought and there are water restrictions and my lawn does not need the water that people need. Same thing about my car not needing to be clean when people need the water.
I do water my vegetable garden in a drought (for a while). But only in the early morning or late afternoon.
And all of this is from "practice" not from education, so those who KNOW better, please correct me so that I can learn. I just don't read enough on the subject.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> But then I don't ever water my lawn. I work on the principle that if there is not enought rain to keep the lawn and the trees happy, then we are probably having a drought and there are water restrictions and my lawn does not need the water that people need. Same thing about my car not needing to be clean when people need the water.


That's just how I feel. Partly not to waste water and partly because I just think it's more sensible to have native plants that can survive without being coddled. The amount of time, money, water, and chemicals involved in maintaining a lawn seems silly to me.

I do water the vegetable garden, and the plants in small pots that would dry out too quickly, but apart from that everything in my garden is "supposed" to be there, it's native to Virgina (or to an identical climate) and doesn't need much maintenance.

And car washes? Isn't that what rain is for??


----------

